# Turning off LTE.. extending battery life



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

Anyone else turned off LTE on their S3's?

I did it on both of ours, and found that:

a) Battery life improved, and








The 7Mbps that HSPDA+ provides was plenty of speed, in 90% of cases. (Except when Tethering, in which case I switch back to LTE).


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

fsx100 said:


> Anyone else turned off LTE on their S3's?
> 
> I did it on both of ours, and found that:
> 
> ...


I found this was the case when I had my VZW GNex, as I had no LTE when I was at home. Had it when at work, but I would shut it off when I left work.


----------



## inkedadrenaline (Jul 28, 2012)

What's the point in having a 4g phone and turning it off? It's like buying a dodge viper and unplugging 5 spark plug lol you may as well buy a Honda.

I say buy a car charger and keep the speed. Or look into flashing a different rom. Beans rom build 5 has great battery life.

Tapatalk'd / Galaxy S3


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

inkedadrenaline said:


> What's the point in having a 4g phone and turning it off? It's like buying a dodge viper and unplugging 5 spark plug lol you may as well buy a Honda.
> 
> I say buy a car charger and keep the speed. Or look into flashing a different rom. Beans rom build 5 has great battery life.
> 
> Tapatalk'd / Galaxy S3


Probably for those (like me ) who don't have 4g service in their area yet!


----------



## inkedadrenaline (Jul 28, 2012)

mapatton82 said:


> Probably for those (like me ) who don't have 4g service in their area yet!


That sucks. 4g is blazing fast too. Screw battery I'm ready for 5g lol.

But seriously battery life on this phone with beans come is awesome...









Tapatalk'd / Galaxy S3


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

I leave 4g and wifi on all the time and get awsome battery life. 20hrs with 50% left. 2hrs screen on.


----------

